# Benefit Bass Tournament on Lake Livingston!!



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Benefit Bass Tournament for a local Livingston, Texas couple that fishes against us regularly in tournaments (Champs, C.A.S.T., etc). Ann Myers is having triple bypass surgery and have no insurance. If anyone is able to help out anyway or would like to donate anything toward the cause just give me a shout.

Come join us for a benefit Bass Tournament January 23rd on Lake Livingston!!

Location : Lake Livingston
Date: Saturday January 23rd
Host Marina: Kickapoo Bait and Tackle

Entry fee: $100 per boat (2 anglers max)

75% of the entry fee will be donated to Ann and Johnny Myers. 25% will go back to the anglers payout. Plaques will be awarded to 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place as well.

There will also be a barbeque sandwich plate lunch sold for a $5 donation which consists of sandwich, chips, and a drink.

We will also sell raffle tickets for prizes that are donated for the tournament! All proceeds from food and prizes will be donated to the myers.

Come out and have fun for a good cause!!

To donate or for more information please contact:

John Anderson 832-514-0839
Sandy Jeane 936-776-1860
Kickapoo Bait and Tackle 936-646-4478


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A great idea for a very good cause. If I am back on my feet by then I'll certainly be there for a samich. Good luck with the promo.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Sunbeam for the thoughts...

If you are interested in buying a raffle ticket 5$ a piece or tickets just pm me and I would be glad to help you out any way. Also if you would like to donate something for the raffle please call me at 832-514-0839, pm me, or email me at [email protected]

I will be updating the raffle list as items are brought to my attention:


Toledo Bend Crappie Guide Trip - The Fish Whisperer - Donated by Butch Perrodin
Bob Sealy Outdoors one day entry fee 
Reel 
Rod 
American Rodsmith rod 
Wave Spin Fishing Reel
Bait Package - Gary Yamamoto
Bait Package - Gary Yamamoto
Bait Package - Gary Yamamoto
Bait Package - Gary Yamamoto
Bait Package - Gary Yamamoto
Bait Package - Gary Yamamoto
Thanks again for looking...


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

TTT and thanks for looking....

We have added a couple of more items to our raffle.


Stained Glass - Juanita Robinson
Sam Rayburn Bass Fishing ½ day guide trip - Lynn Atkinson
Fleece Blanket - Built by Jennifer Anderson
Lake Conroe Crappie Guided Trip - Dave Copeland 
Tiremax Gift Certificate - The Wilkerson's
If you are out and about that day in Livingston please stop by and get you a BBQ sandwhich lunch. Also we will have a benefit bass tournament that you can come by and fish or visit the weigh in....

Thanks again...


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking forward to this! John thank you for helping put this together for a great lady.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Six more days left and counting.... If anyone is in the area stop by for a sandwhich plate and say hello... 

Thanks for looking...


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

i will try and remember to stop by kickapoo marina. Also let me check some guys on the board and see if they want to join me and join the tourny.  If I get someone to join me, I ll call and get more info. But i will come by and get a raffle ticket and some food.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice going Skeeterboy! I will make it a point to skip breakfast so I can eat my share of bbq.There are many Lake Livingston anglers on 2 cool so lets show up in force and help this couple out.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

http://lakelivingstonguides.com/index.html
Just donated to this raffle, one trip for 2 with our guide service. Thanks for putting the benefit together for these people.
SS


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

bueyescowboy said:


> i will try and remember to stop by kickapoo marina.


It is at Kickappo Bait & Tackle - just rying to cut down on confussion.
BC


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Will make a point to come by for the BBQ, and check out the Auction looks like some good items to bid on to help out a good cause!


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

*Benefit Tournament!!*



megafish said:


> Will make a point to come by for the BBQ, and check out the Auction looks like some good items to bid on to help out a good cause!


Thanks Megafish and hopefully we will see you there. There will NOT be an auction. We did talk about it at first but we are trying to keep things simple all together for everyone that is involved. We are selling raffle tickets for the items below and will stop selling raffle tickets Feb. 15th and draw for the items shortly after that. You can purchase raffle tickets at the tournament that day or PM me / Email me for my mailing address and I will be glad to get you some as well.


E2baits
Crappie Guide Trip - The Fish Whisperer - Donated by Butch Perrodin
Bob Sealy Outdoors one day entry fee - Donated by Bob Sealy
Shimano Reel - Donated by Bob Sealy
Shimano Rod - Donated by Bob Sealy
American Rodsmith rod - Donated by John and Liz Lewis
Wave Spin Fishing Reel - Donated by Daniel and Lillian Parish
Bait Package - Gary Yamamoto
Bait Package - Gary Yamamoto
Bait Package - Gary Yamamoto
Bait Package - Gary Yamamoto
Bait Package - Gary Yamamoto
Bait Package - Gary Yamamoto
Stained Glass - Juanita Robinson
Sam Rayburn Bass Fishing ½ day guide trip - Lynn Atkinson
Fleece Blanket - Built by Jennifer Anderson
Lake Conroe Crappie Guided Trip - Dave Copeland (Full Week)(Half WKend)
Tiremax Gift Certificate - The Wilkerson's
L.L.D. Lake Livingston Guide Service Trip - Donated by Loy Deason

You DO NOT have to be present to win an item. We will put your name and phone number on the raffle ticket so we will call you with what you won. I will deliver to you personally or ship to you.

Thanks for everyones support!!!

John


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Loy Deason with L.L.D. Lake Livingston Guide Service!!! 

Raffle items updated in the above post!!!


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

The family and I will be up this weekend and will at least stop by for some BBQ. I am hoping to fish the tourney though. Hope to see early Sat. morning! God Bless.<;>>><


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks 200ZX and I may be fishing tourney as well. I will just have to see how much will be going on. I have a gentleman (JIM HUDSON) who will be doing the BBQ sandwhich plates and selling them for us as well as Jennifer Anderson and Angel Armstrong will be there helping with selling raffle tickets, registration, and food as well.

Stop by and say hello and if you see my wife Jennifer tell her you are from the 2cool fishing forum family....


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Angie is coming up with me and she said she will help sell raffle tickets too while I tend to the fish catching... I some how have a feeling she will sell a whole bunch more raffle tickets than I catch fish though...


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

I agree Buck... Jennifer says she is going to stay behind as well to help out with anything. We will see you there....

John


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Just talked to WIFE and she said that if you are in Kickapoo Creek and want to drive up by boat to the Tackle Shop (if you have ever been there you know where it is) she will be glad to come down and take your order for a BBQ sandwhich and get you some raffle tickets as well..

Thanks again....


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Some good BBQ sandwiches tomorrow... Were here so yall come on out and at least eat lunch and see the weigh in...


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Be by for BBQ and Raffle tickets.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

You will see the BBQ pit on the side of the store. Jim who is cooking is very energetic and he plans on being up all night... My wife Jennifer will be here tomorrow so if anyone stops by tell her hello and let her know your from the 2cool family... She may frown at you... LOL


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

The BBQ was good Skeeterboy. SS and showed up after the weigh in for a sandwich a raffle tickets. Looks like you had a decent number of teams.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks dbullard. We had 20 teams show up to fish with a little over 16 pounds to take the WIN!! My partner and I were able to scrounge up a little over 14 pounds for 3rd. We raised a good chunk for the couple. The BBQ sandwiches were done by Jim Hudson out of Texas City and he really does a good job. Many thanks to Jim for donating his time and Kay / Gene Swann of Kickapoo Bait and Tackle for donating the facility, all the participants, sponsors for raffle items, friends, and all that showed up to donate or participate. 

Wife and I just got home so it is lights out for us....

Thanks again....


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually - A big thanks goes out to you and Jen for all yall did to put this together. I enjoyed it even though fishing was slow.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Hoping the benefit for Ann was a sucess, stopped by during our crappie expedition yesterday and had lunch It was great,grabbed some raffle tickets,3 dozen more minnows and back to the creek we went!Will Hope and Pray that everything goes well for Ann! Great BBQ!


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Can we still by raffle tickets?


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe John is selling raffle tickets until Feb 15th


----------

